

Flickr doesn't branch their code, they check in conditionals - derwiki
http://code.flickr.com/blog/2009/12/02/flipping-out/

======
charlesmarshall
Strange approach, surely as the code base ages they will be left with large
numbers of these 'flags' that are pretty much redundant

------
gruseom
What an interesting approach. I've never heard of anyone doing that, at least
not systematically.

